# Will AMD be completely dominating both the GPU and CPU market?



## 8051

It seems AMD is smacking down Intel in the CPU market (in both the server, desktop and HPC market) and now they're poised to crush Nvidia with the Big Navi 6900Xt.
Does their stock value reflect these trends?


----------



## seanpatrick

AMD is not poised to crush Nvidia.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Right now if you are a fan of Ray Tracing they are still a bit behind. Which really shouldn't be surprising and the lack of some of the features Nvidia has is still a potential problem for some. If none of those things are things you use, then AMD has a good alternative which is good for everyone.


----------



## Ichirou

Leaks have already shown that Intel are basically mirroring the Ryzen 5000 series in performance with the 11k series next year. They're just temporarily in the lead.


----------



## Mad Pistol

AMD is headed in the right direction. Their CPUs are very impressive, especially with how they can scale with more cores. If Intel was on a similar node, they would be probably be beating the snot out of AMD, but Intel still being stuck on their ancient 14nm node has given AMD a window to jump ahead and score some much needed income. Hopefully AMD will capitalize on this and continue to be competitive, even after Intel has caught up with their lithography.

As for GPUs, I'm not so sure. AMD definitely has the faster architecture for rasterization, but Nvidia has created a render path that utilizes AI as a means to increase performance without greatly degrading image quality... and it's still very new tech that scales with better algorithms. In other words, Nvidia has seemingly discovered the holy grail of rendering tech; free performance with very little hit to image quality. That, combined with Nvidia's more advanced RT rendering path, puts Nvidia very far ahead of AMD as far as forward-looking tech goes. AMD will hopefully catch up, but it's going to take a generation or 2 for them to pull it off.


----------



## Awsan

They are still one GPU gen away from crushing Nvidia tho.


----------



## umeng2002

AMD will never get the TSMC volume needed to replace Intel.


----------



## Gandyman

As a tech for multiple small businesses and other non tech-enthusiast clients, I would say that no matter how impressive Ryzen currently is in the enthusiast space, reliability and stability is paramount when you are selling to others. Each Ryzen launch I wonder if the teething problems will be over. Even with 5xxx series still having problems. WHEA crashes at stock, overheating, etc. I will continue to sell Intel for as long as they are the most reliable. A few extra % in benchmarks or a few extra fps in games are things 99% of my clients do _not_ value.


----------



## cstkl1

they be dominating all the tech support forums for things not working for sure.


----------



## DoctorNick

Nvidia is still in the lead in terms of technology. Hopefully AMD can provide excellent value and therefore provide more competition in the GPU market.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My new amd ryzen 9 4900hs laptop is hitting 1950 in cinebenchR15....yea I'd say amd is poised to destroy Intel...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
We have high hopes lol 
Sadly drivers are amd's worst work need to find some better trolls.


----------



## Schmuckley

8051 said:


> It seems AMD is smacking down Intel in the CPU market (in both the server, desktop and HPC market) and now they're poised to crush Nvidia with the Big Navi 6900Xt.
> Does their stock value reflect these trends?


No and yes.
Yes on CPU, no on GPU.
Their stock is overvalued.


----------



## umeng2002

What will AMD do now that Intel is buying up all the TSMC 5 and 3 nm capacity?


----------



## 8051

umeng2002 said:


> What will AMD do now that Intel is buying up all the TSMC 5 and 3 nm capacity?


So Intel is going to employ dirty tricks to remain competitive?


----------



## o1dschoo1

8051 said:


> So Intel is going to employ dirty tricks to remain competitive?


Or intel is literally bout to bust out a huge jump in cpus


----------



## o1dschoo1

Gandyman said:


> As a tech for multiple small businesses and other non tech-enthusiast clients, I would say that no matter how impressive Ryzen currently is in the enthusiast space, reliability and stability is paramount when you are selling to others. Each Ryzen launch I wonder if the teething problems will be over. Even with 5xxx series still having problems. WHEA crashes at stock, overheating, etc. I will continue to sell Intel for as long as they are the most reliable. A few extra % in benchmarks or a few extra fps in games are things 99% of my clients do _not_ value.


This like I tell everyone 90 percent of the server and high end workstation computers are intel. I've never had issues with a intel setup out the box.


----------



## SPL Tech

8051 said:


> It seems AMD is smacking down Intel in the CPU market


umm, no they are not and they will not smash Nvidia either. Nvidia has DLSS and AMD does not. DLSS is an absolute game changer. It's an instant 50% FPS boost. Without DLSS, the card is worthless in DLSS titles. A 2080 will outperform a 6900XT in a game that uses DLSS.


----------



## Awsan

SPL Tech said:


> umm, no they are not and they will not smash Nvidia either. Nvidia has DLSS and AMD does not. DLSS is an absolute game changer. It's an instant 50% FPS boost. Without DLSS, the card is worthless in DLSS titles. A 2080 will outperform a 6900XT in a game that uses DLSS.


yea, ofc those 43 games are the end all be all of gaming (20 of which supports raytracing) and don't tell me that future games will support DLSS as in that case I will answer with AMD is making a DLSS competitor.

DLSS is an amazing achievement in the gaming world and hopefully it becomes the new norm for the future but betting everything on it is not really a smart thing.


----------



## SPL Tech

Awsan said:


> yea, ofc those 43 games are the end all be all of gaming (20 of which supports raytracing) and don't tell me that future games will support DLSS as in that case I will answer with AMD is making a DLSS competitor.
> 
> DLSS is an amazing achievement in the gaming world and hopefully it becomes the new norm for the future but betting everything on it is not really a smart thing.


Every major title has DLSS. If you play a lot of uncommon titles, then sure maybe it's not important. But if you play AAA titles, they all have DLSS and so betting on it is very much a good idea if you chase AAA titles. Likewise, if you play lesser known titles, you probably dont need mad HP anyway as cheap games tend to come with cheap graphics.


----------

